# Signature change



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Check it out! Nothing crazy, but did the CGC with both dogs

From 


> Hunter, USA trial helper, Charleston Working Dog Club Training Helper
> Beschützer des Jägers v. Sportwaffen, HOT, IPO1, AD
> Katya v. Hügelblick, HOT, IPO2
> SG Aska v. Ketscher Wald, 2 x SchH3, Kkl 1


To


> Hunter, USA trial helper, Charleston Working Dog Club Training Helper
> Beschützer des Jägers v. Sportwaffen, HOT, IPO1, AD, CGC
> Katya v. Hügelblick, HOT, IPO2, CGC
> SG Aska v. Ketscher Wald, 2 x SchH3, Kkl 1


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Congratulations!!


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Congrats! I'd like to get Balens CGC for the fun of it.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

:congratulations:


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

It's a title now, not a certification whatever that means lol


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Means the AKC can make a few extra bucks 

Costs 8$ to get a "certificate", meaning you do NOT get the CGC listed as an official title after the dog's name in papers. If you spring for 20$, it gets called a title and the CGC is placed after your dog's name in registered papers. Is there any difference? No. Same old test, but the AKC just gets 12$ more from you. Title only goes into effect Jan 2013 so hold your papers until then if you wish to get a "title" 

No matter what the AKC says, the CGC will NOT be a title to me. 

Congrats on the CGC


----------

